# Toys



## NutroGeoff (May 15, 2013)

So Matley doesn't really pay any attention to toys at all. Has anyone had a dog that was uninterested in toys? Besides the toys that you hide treats and food in, has anyone had any success with any other types of toys? I had someone recommend a toy that lights up or glows. Has anyone tried that before?


----------



## Celt (Dec 27, 2010)

I haven't tried any glow/light up toys but I've had good luck with "non-toy" toys, empty plastic water bottles and baby toys.


----------



## Georgiapeach (Jan 24, 2011)

I think the light up type of toy may be worth a try for your deaf dog. The noise maker kind of toys obviously wouldn't attract his attention. Some dogs just don't care for toys, especially if they haven't be exposed to them when they were young. Have you tried a Kong smeared with peanut butter around the inside? Maybe he'd chase that, since it has goodies in it. Give him time - he may come around.


----------



## NutroGeoff (May 15, 2013)

I haven't tried the Kong yet. I used to have one for Baxter that we did that with, but somehow it got lost in the move. I think that will be the next one I try. And I have tried some water bottles with him and he doesn't care for that either.


----------



## StdPooDad (Mar 16, 2012)

I use an old sock to cover an empty water bottle. Obviously, Matley couldn't hear the crunching, but he might like the sensation. 
I use that for one of my dogs that doesn't much care for toys.
The first one with the water bottle inside was a snake that I won at an agility trial. However, Seamus destroyed the snake after maybe 2 water bottle fills, so now I just use a mismatched sock from my sock drawer.


----------



## NutroGeoff (May 15, 2013)

That's a really good idea with the old sock. Haha.


----------



## NutroGeoff (May 15, 2013)

So Matley is starting to like tennis balls. We just have to get him to stop chewing them up. Haha.


----------



## Celt (Dec 27, 2010)

You mean that's not how they're suppose to play with those balls. I thought skinning and then shredding tennis balls into yellow fluff bits, yellowish scraps and grey semi-spheres was the way dogs use these toys. ;0) Glad to hear, he's finding the fun in toys.


----------



## Georgiapeach (Jan 24, 2011)

Be careful with tennis balls. The outside cover is very abrasive on their teeth. You might want to try one of the Chuck-it type balls. Some dogs like Jolly Balls, too. I found them cheaper at Tractor Supply (bigger ones are in the horse section) than at the big box pet stores.


----------



## StdPooDad (Mar 16, 2012)

Yep, as Georgiapeach said, tennis balls are very abrasive. I've known a few dogs that have had all of their enamel scraped off by them. 
Seamus *loves* the orange hard rubber chuck it ball!


----------



## NutroGeoff (May 15, 2013)

Oh wow. I've never heard of that before. Yeah he tore up the one tennis ball and almost choked on it so I am very careful with any other tennis balls. He does have a couple of ropes with tennis balls OK them but isn't as interested in them. He just has to be in the right mood I guess.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 14, 2013)

What about rope toys? Or playing tug?


----------



## NutroGeoff (May 15, 2013)

We have him a couple of rope toys. I've tried getting him interested in them but he looks at me like "what do you want me to do with that?" Haha.


----------



## NutroGeoff (May 15, 2013)

So we got one of the Toys R Us brand toys from Petsmart that you can put treats into. It took him a minute to realize that the treats were in the ball and that I wasn't giving them to him. He loves that ball now though!


----------

